# Help With Massive Birth!!!!!!



## zurdo72 (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi, maybe somebody can help me, I am a starter, a month ago I bought a 10 gal. tank, and two weeks ago I bought a couple of goldfish.........TODAY WHEN I WENT TO CHECK THE FISH.................. I FOUND 32 NEWBORNS!!!!!!!
I DONT KNOW IF THEY NEED A SPECIAL TREATMENT OR FOOD !!!!!!!!
I NEVER KNEW THAT THIS COULD HAPPEN !!!!!
IS THERE ANY ADVICE??????
HOW I CAN TAKE CARE OF THE NEWBORNS????
ANY SPECIAL FOOD???
WHY SO MANY?????????????????????????????
HOW OFTEN THIS HAPPEN???????????



THANKS FOR YOUR TIME ............


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

What type of Goldfish exactly did you buy?


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

> IS THERE ANY ADVICE??????


Im no expert, nor do I know much about breeding. But im guessing that goldfish fry are not that hard to care for.



> HOW I CAN TAKE CARE OF THE NEWBORNS????


Maintain the tank. Do water changes to keep it stable. And hope for the best!



> ANY SPECIAL FOOD???


I would say normal fish food that you have grinded in a plastic bag, it will start to resemble dust. 


> WHY SO MANY?????????????????????????????


Goldfish can have quite a few babys. Im sure there have been some groups in the 70's+


> HOW OFTEN THIS HAPPEN???????????


Well if the conditions are right. All the time! 

Don't go by my word only. Im just trying to give you the best of my knowlage!


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

Yeah... what kind of goldfish did you buy??


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

First, there is very little chance for survival in that tank.

No breed of goldfish will live in a 10 gallon, let alone 2............

Fry will poison the tank

Your best option is a much, much larger tank (210 gallons minimum) if you want to keep the adults and fry. Even then they will most likely be stunted after they reach juvie status.

If they are common goldies (comets) they will grow to up to 18-24 inches and goldfish are some of the messiest fish available on the market.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You had goldfish spawn in a new 10 gallon tank?

Neat trick.

If you want to raise the babies, then you are going to need a second tank. Put the adults in that new tank and leave the fry in this first tank.

You can feed the fry smooshed boiled egg yolk which you mix with water and shake until it's a yellow liquid. You can als find a pond or goldfish pool full of plants, and scrape a bunch of leaves off into a jar of water. The idea there is to get as much green algae and microscopic stuff growing on the plants into the water. Let that jar settle for an hour or two until the water is clear, but there is a green layer on the bottom. pour off that clear water and then pour a bit of that green layer into the tank with the baby fish. Turn off the water pumps first so the greenwater stays suspnded in place, so the fish can eat it. After a half hour turn the pumps back on again, and repeat the process 4 times a day for a week. After a week, when the pumps are off and the fish are eating the greenwater. crumble some fishfood flakes up until they are like some brown flour. Sprinkle that flour onto the water and let it sit there for a half hour before turning the pumps back on again, at which point the new food will sink and the fish will try to eat it. After another week they'll be fully trained on this food and will be easy o raise on just it from then on until you can eventually feed them bigger stuff.
In about 3 months they'll change color from that weird green to gold.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

> Your best option is a much, much larger tank (210 gallons minimum) if you want to keep the adults and fry. Even then they will most likely be stunted after they reach juvie status.


Hmmm IMO Zurdo can house the adults in a 30 gallon tank (or 20 gallon, if he is on a limited budget), and then house the Fry in the original 10 gallon.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

We still don't know if its a fancy or a common (comet). That will make a big difference.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Are you sure they are goldfish fry? Not fry of a gold fish? like a mollie. That would make more sense.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

emc7 said:


> Are you sure they are goldfish fry? Not fry of a gold fish? like a mollie. That would make more sense.


Agreed - I suspect a "gold-dust" molly, "24k gold" molly, "gold twinbar" platy, or similar livebearer - especially in a month old (ie mid-cycle) 10g tank.
Especially 32 fry rather than 320+ !

As EMC7 said - a "gold fish" not "goldfish"


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

ah yes.... Good catch.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

that's what i was thinking. normally, egg layers have tones of fry, goldfish being the same. unless you got a goldfish that were spawning size to fit in the 10 gallon, i doubt that they are goldfish fry. egglayer fry are also very tiny. i don't think i'de be able to count 32 goldfish fry. I have a hard enough time counting my guppy fry.

are there any other fish in the tank? can you post pics of the fry, tank, and the parents please?


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

I have to agree with the livebearer statement. The chance of goldfish breeding in a 10 is highly unlikely.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

yeah i agree as well the chances of a goldifhs spawn in a 10g is LOW


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

Not to mention they didn't see any eggs. "All of a sudden" they saw tons of fry. Doesn't add up to goldfish.


----------



## zurdo72 (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi , one of my friends says the fish are common platy or platies, but Im 80% sure, I only bought my tank just to relax when reading.........BUT OH surprise!!!!.......... I have a full tank now..........

Again thanks a LOT all of you for your time and for your replies............... your advice on feeding (The oldsalt), has been very helpful

the newborns are very active, I dont know if the mom has eaten two maybe four of the newborns, I really have ahard time counting them...
I will separate the adults ones for now.....

THANKS


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2005)

Yeah, they have to be Platies, that makes a lot more sense. Goldfish eat their eggs, and your only chance of getting babies is if you have a lot of plants for the eggs to sink in to, where the parent fish can't get them. I've had goldfish for years, and I've never had babies, although I've seen eggs a couple times. But platies are livebearers, which means they don't lay eggs, the babies come out as tiny fish. The parent fish will eat most of the babies. If you don't want them to, you'll have to put them (the parents, not the babies) in a different tank.


----------

